# Remicade



## Guest (Sep 24, 2000)

Can anyone help me that has had remicade fusions my daughter has to have them, seems to be her last hope, she has had crohn's for 10 years she has fistulas and every med that you can think off, she does not have a computer, and ask me to find out about remicade, i hope somone out there can help her. worried sick mom.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI SANDI.If you have not, please post this inquiry on the IBS DISCUSSION BOARD so the people will see it. The traffic here is very slow.Good luck to you and your daughter.MNL


----------

